
SNOBOL4 - shakna
http://www.snobol4.org/
======
DrScump
I loved Shobol4! When I learned it as part of a survey-of-languages class in
college (on an IBM mainframe), it was well before I had exposure to the
UNIX/C/awk/regexp world, so its pattern-matching powers were a revelation.

